# Indian Surrogacy Clinic Advice PLEASE!!!!



## mayaraifa

Hi there

I hope you're all having a lovely weekend.

Has anyone tried employing the services of a surrogacy clinic in India? I and my husband are seriously considering this route. But we don't want to go with an uncrupulous clinic that is only interested in duping Westerners and separating them from their money at a very vulnerable time. Each clinic in India that I've contacted has come back promising really good things, but then if I really search the net, I can find negative tales about them. Now I know that some people may have their own bias, but I don't want to be an idiot. I contacted a clinic in Ukraine as well. Then i finally got a response from a clinic in Russia. They had been forwarded my mail from Ukraine. Apparently, surrogacy from Ukraine has been stopped for foreigners because of fraud and women crying off at the last moment when they should be handing over the child to the parents. They sent me links to various articles about such cases and my blood ran cold. The Russian clinic offers a 'discount' package - €31,500 for recruitment of surrogate etc and ONE attempt at IVF. THe deal is only good if you pay the *€31,500 up front,* within 3 days of signing the contract. Call me old-fashioned, or even (hush my cynical mouth) sceptical, but anything that requires complete upfront payment of such a staggering amount of money (to someone thousands of miles away) for something that has absolutely no guarantee strikes me as suspicious. Am I alone in that scepticism?

Anyway, can anyone who has actually had experience of surrogacy in India give me some advice PLEASE?

Thank you.

Mary


----------



## Leawilliams

Hello Mayaraifa,

Welcome to the board. I am actually a real live person going through surrogacy in India at the moment. I too was totally at a loss when it came to choosing a country, a clinic, an egg donor, and everything in between. It took me two years to research and make my choice. Is it the best choice, I do not know, however I believe it was for us.
Some of your questions, I answered a few weeks ago here...
http://familydreamsfromindia.blogspot.com/2012/02/about-my-clinicweek-of-jan-16-21.html

India is different from the US,( that is where I started my IVF in NYC.) they do go about it a little differently and there is passport issues as well, when it comes to bring back a baby.
There are a lot of people on this board who have either gone through surrogacy in India or other places. So I think you will get a good idea of people who have gone before you.
My package in India was or is $27,000 US and I did not have to pay it all up front and I have four attempts. That included donor eggs and surrogate.
Let me know if you have any questions. I think Surrogacy aboard in my view is a roller coaster!
Best of luck
Trina

/links


----------



## kare72

Hi Mayaraifa, I am also a real live person going through surrogacy in India.  We are using Dr Shivani Sachdev Gour with SCI in New Delhi.  We are currently nine weeks pregnant with three sacs - all with heartbeats!!! We are busy praying for our little ones but if I can answer any questions please do not hesitate to pm me.  Best wishes to you!!


----------



## mayaraifa

Thanks for the wonderfully supportive responses so far.  Dr Shivani is definitely one of the doctors that I'm currently considering.  I did find one very negative posting about her, posted online (not on this forum) by someone who clearly had a very negative experience (she even went to the LA Times!).  Other than that, I've not found anything negative about her.  How has the experience been with her so far Kare72?  Did you get any sense of anything to watch out for?  
To be honest, I can't afford to spend a few years researching this.  I'm now 46 and my husband is 48 (pushing 49) and so, given the amount of time it's taken us to get to here, I feel we really need to throw ourselves into this and soon.  

Trina, what clinic are you attending in Hyderabad?  By the way, your blog is great!  
Now, newbie question - where is the PM tab?  I normally can see it easily on another forum I go on, but, unless I'm being a ditz, I can't see it straight off!  

To those who've read and replied, thank you!  To those who might have some useful information, I really look forward to reading it if you have time.

G'night!  

Mers!


----------



## kare72

Hi Mayaraifa - I know the woman who made that complaint and there are alot of issues at play there in that particular case.  There are alot of people who try to get into the 'business' aspect of surrogacy along with their own case and sometimes things go wrong and then there is bad blood.  I am talking strictly with the aspect of surrogacy.    

I would read all the blogs and information out there before making a decision on any doctor.  Our particular experience has been honest and forthright with Dr S even when things did not go well for us.  Our first attept with her did not go well due to sperm issues.  I honestly have to say that of all the drs I have met and we have done surrogacy in Ukraine and previous attempt in Anand - Dr S was the only dr I would go back to and we are so glad we did.  

Best wishes on this journey and I hope you wont let that one woman put you off - as I said there was alot going on behind the scenes with that incident.  If others have issues with Dr S that is one thing but not that particular person please do not go by it.  Best wishes whatever you decide xx


----------



## kare72

Hi sorry forgot pm message is little blurb to the right of envelope symbol for email.  Just under your name.  K xx


----------



## mayaraifa

Hi Kare72

You are very good.  Thank you for your advice.  To be honest, reading through that person's complaint, I could detect that there was clearly more than was meeting the eye.  But it is good to hear from live people who are engaging with Dr S.  I am going to get a friend who has spent a long time in India to try to do some 'on the ground' research for me.  But really, I have a good gut feeling about that clinic.  All the same, the couple of other recommendations are also worth looking into, so that I have as full a picture as I can.  I guess the fear is that because it's so far away, there is the worry that less than scruplulous people who may be motivated by things other than helping fulfilling a couple's heart's wish may try to leverage as much as possible out of vulnerable people.  So, the advice from the forum is open-arm welcomed!

I'm guessing that even on here we have to be careful, which is why I'm so impressed with the level of moderation.  

Truly guys, we're all on a heart-breaking and simultaneously potentially uplifting journey here.  The friends we make along the way - even though we may never meet, other than through the magic of internet technology - make the journey a little less terrifying.

Thank you.  

Mary


----------



## mayaraifa

Hi Heaps

Thanks for your post.  It might be me, but the website for the clinic in Bangalore you suggested doesn't seem to be accessible.  Are they listed as something other than the obvious?

Thanks

Mary


----------



## Want-a-baby

Hi Mary,
I am a real person too  and together with my husband we have been scrutinizing the internet over the last 18 months or so, searching for reliable (and affordable) surrogacy options. As you already know, that is all but an easy task, and so far we have considered the following countries for surrogacy: Georgia, Greece, Ukraine, Russia, United States, Canada, South Africa, Panama, Thailand and India. We weighed the pros and cons and three countries remained on our list: Ukraine, Unites States and India.
Ukraine has been our first option for some months and during that period we exchanged MANY e-mails with Zoriana who works at Intersono (Lvov) and Oleg who works at La Vita Felice (Kharkov). We finally chose La Vita Felice (it's cheaper than Intersono) and even booked flights to visit Kharkov and pick a surrogate. We had to cancel due to financial reasons. I consider La Vita Felice and Intersono as good options and they do not ask clients to pay all up front. 
We discarded the USA for financial reasons as well.
A few months ago I came across a testimonial of a SCI (Dr. Shivani) client and started seeking more info on the internet. I found out that Dr Shivani has assisted more than 200 couples to become parents, including a few from my own country. I contacted one of them, who happens to be a physician, and he spoke very, very highly of her and her team. Before going to SCI they had been to Mumbai but did not like the clinic (I don't know which clinic). They first tried using a caucasian egg donor who came over from South Africa, but it didn't work. Then they were offered an Indian egg donor and that resulted in lovely twins (boy + girl). I too have read about that "bad" experience of an American lady and became a bit concerned. However, after talking to that compatriot couple, we are much more relaxed now. Also, Dr. Shivani is in Delhi, where all embassies are, so baby passport issuance is to be easier than if we stayed in Mumbai. We plan to ship out our embryos from Europe over the next months. 
Good luck with your decision.
God bless you,
WAB


----------



## mayaraifa

Dear WAB

Thanks for your comprehensive reply. 

I don't know what's happening with Ukraine.  I mailed Intersono on friday. I finally got a reply the next day. It was from a clinic in Russia. Apparently Intersono had sent my details to them as Ukraine is now closed for surrogacy to foreigners due to certain irregularities and SMs crying off when the baby arrived. So, the Russian clinic was offering us a special all-in package of one attempt, legal fees etc for €31,500 as opposed to €42,000. To avail of this 'special offer' we'd have to pay in full within 3 days of signing contracts! Me? I smell something not quite right there! 😞 today the least. 
Right now, my gut is still with Dr S. 

Thanks again WAB. So much luck being sent your way! 
Mary


----------



## Want-a-baby

Wow Mary, maybe this has something to do with the extreme cold wave in Eastern Europe...!!?? Just wondering...
Anyway, it seems like there are a few red flags here... We better listen to our hearts!
Best,
WAB


----------



## kare72

Hi Mary
I would be weary of paying all money upfront.  I think the majority of all clinics are paid in stages and would really stay away from anyone who wants payment up front.  Best wishes with your decision and this journey.  All the best!!!


----------



## mayaraifa

Hi everyone

You're all wonderful!  

Now, I think that right now I'm strongly leaning towards the Kiran CLinic in Hyderabad.  Although they are the priciest, they seem to cover a lot in the package.  And everything appears to be quite transparent and very supportive of the IPs going over before and after.  Does anyone have any words of caution they would advise me of in this possible choice?  I'm doing my research but have been very impressed with them so far.  Also impressed with Dr S, but moreso Kiran.  Any advice - Welcome!

Thank you all!

Love

Mary


----------



## mayaraifa

Hi Linda

It would be great if you could share your experience of surrogacy in India on the forum?

Thanks!

M


----------



## kare72

Mary - I dont know anything about Kiran but best of luck and hoping all goes well for you!! Best wishes!! K


----------



## mayaraifa

Hi there Heaps

Thank you for your response.  It looks incredibly competitive (in terms of fees) on the basic package.  Do you know please what the program level 4 'guaranteed scheme' promises and costs?
Have you been over there yet?  What are they like?  I don't suppose you have a direct email address for them do you?  I mailed them today through their generic inquiry facility.  If you're willing, and indeed if they allow it, can you PM me their email address?  

Thanks again and the very best of luck from the Universe for the next step on your journey!

Mary


----------



## mayaraifa

Hi

Has anyone had any experience with a clinic in Delhi called WYZAX?

Thanks

Mary


----------



## mayaraifa

Thanks Linda

But we live in Ireland.

Mary


----------



## kare72

Mary - I live in Ireland as well!


----------



## mayaraifa

Hi Kare72!

That's great to hear! I pm'd you. 

Thanks

M😃


----------



## Daniela-Alexander

Dear ladies, 
we were very impressed by your posts here. Since we have decided to begin „our odyssey“ related with IVF,  we would like to here your opinions and firstable to hear something about your practical experiences. As we can see the last posts were placed approximately one and half year ago.... It is a long period, but.... We hope in meantime you made right options , you already proceeded your activities related with IVF, you have already  became  happy mothers (and of course , including your husbands, partners... happy parents)  and you have some new members of your families (read it alive and kicking babies) that gives you new sense for life...
If you are , or at least some of you still available and willing to share your experience with us and to give us some practical advice, we shall very appreciate.

Thankful forward and with warm greetings, 

Daniela and Alexander


----------



## Tye

Hi 
We did surrogacy at Kiran...they are fantastic.Our little girl is now 15months.
Please look at our blog and ask me any questions

http://wannabeafamily.blogspot.in/


----------



## Tye

Gala I spent 7 years in India have fertility treatment -IVF then surrogacy at a fabulous clinic.Please refrain from telling people they should not go to India,as this is so wrong and narrow minded...there are good and bad clinics all over the world.You cannot say India is bad! Do you have personal experience of ONE clinic,if so name it.Our doctors were kind,caring,professional and honest people who did everything they could and more to give us our baby.Your scan info is rubbish and completely wrong.We received scans every 2 weeks and all the important genetic tests were done during the pregnancy and we received comprehensive reports.Gender testing is prohibited in India...maybe this is what you mean? We just wanted a healthy baby, so boy or girl was not important.There were no hidden extras and our clinic did everything they said they would and more. Our clinic was first class,state of the art with high standards of hygiene.I had an ectopic emergency op during my treatment so I should know!Our daughter is of Hindu origin...what is wrong with that??I find that comment offensive.Our clinic offer a range of Indian and Western donors.As for the case of poor Gammy,its parents like that who give surrogacy a bad name.
If anyone wants to know more about India and my wonderful experience please feel free to contact me x


----------

